# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Specialised Support > Wine >  Slow mouse in World of Warcraft

## Dylock

I seem to have a very laggy mouse in WoW + wine. It doesn't make the game unplayable but there is a definite disadvantage in game play and end up tab targeting. Has anyone heard of this before and know of a solution?

Thanks
Dylock

----------


## BitTorrentBuddha

I find tab targeting superior anyway, the only problem is the horrible range by default, add the following line to the bottom of your Config.wtf (located in folder called WTF in your WoW directory):

```
SET TargetNearestDistance "52.000000"
```

52.000000 implies a max distance of 52 meters, you can go higher or lower, but I have no solution for your mouse problem.

----------


## Dylock

alright ty i will try that out.  yea ive gotten use to tab targeting. this mouse thing though makes it take a lot longer to interact with the UI

----------


## Ferrat

Have you tried setting a high mouse sens??

----------


## Dylock

yes it still produces the same effect
my mouse is a LX5 logitech mouse if that makes a difference.
i might try a regular mouse later on.

----------


## Dylock

bump

----------


## NICU28

I had this problem when running WoW in Direct3D mode instead of openGL.  You can add the extra lines in your config.wtf file to always run in OpenGL with 


```
SET SoundOutputSystem "1"
SET SoundBufferSize "100"
SET gxApi "OpenGL"
```

I've been having problems changing my video settings in OpenGL so I use -d3d instead of -opengl to change configurations.

----------


## Dylock

aye those settings have already been set but no luck so fat.

----------


## lawchilly

I have this also, The game doesnt feel laggy but the mouse is very slow at responding. The mouse works fine on the logon screen and character select just slow in game. I have tried tons of stuff, still no help.

----------


## Sizzler

Did anyone solve this problem yet? I'm in the same boat!  :Sad:

----------


## sk8dork

latest version of wine and latest patch in wow and i now have smooth hardware cursor with direct3d. so nice.

----------


## Dylock

my problem was fixed after i added another 1.5g ram to my rig  :Very Happy:

----------


## sk8dork

> my problem was fixed after i added another 1.5g ram to my rig


i am willing to bet your problem is just 'better'. with no hardware cursor in opengl mode (which is what you're likely using) the problem won't be 'fixed'. with the latest version of wine (and actually also with 9.43, which is what i'm using now) you can get hardware cursor in d3d mode. the feeling of having an ultraresponsive mouse cursor while the game is at 9fps (new bloated outland zones) is great. d3d mode is still too slow compared to opengl though, so i suffer with a software cursor.

one difference i noticed between 9.43 and 9.45 is that somewhere after 9.43 and before or at 9.45 they fixed the unresponsive cursor problem. this problem was the one where if you moved the mouse slowly, like physically dragged it slowly, buttons and things would not respond to the mouse's movement. the problem made resizing chat windows hell, for example. but 9.45 has the crashing on exit bug that 9.43 does not have, so i sit and wait in 9.43.

----------


## hikaricore

sk8dork: Honestly it depends from system to system for folks based on hardware and other random crap.  I can use D3D mode with no cursor differences from OpenGL mode.  Dylock may be using D3D mode or OpenGL mode, but it's not really up to you to tell them that they are incorrect about which is being used.  Besides starting pointless arguements is my job.

----------


## sk8dork

hikaricore: heh, not intending to start arguments. =) 
i just want to prevent confusion that the hardware cursor issue is what is being covered here. it appears that as of at least 9.43, d3d hardware cursor works beautifully. there is absolutely no hardware cursor in opengl mode, regardless of what hardware anyone has. can you go to the laggiest (graphically) place you can find in the game, with framerates below 30, and tell me that in opengl mode your cursor does not slow down with the framerate? and in d3d mode, with hardware cursor checked on in the video options, can you do the same and tell me that the cursor stays responsive and quick regardless of framerate? you should also be able to tell specifically during the loading screens, in which the game drops to around 3 fps. you can't really tell the framerate at a loading screen because it doesn't show the number, but in opengl mode your cursor will stick in place for long periods of time (read, 1/3 of a second), while in d3d mode the cursor will be responsive and quick 100% of the time.

increasing your system's specs so that you will get higher fps will surely make your opengl (software accelerated, not hardware) mouse cursor snappier along with the game framerate. 

i am very happy that hardware cursor is present in d3d mode now, but unfortunately d3d still produces lower framerates, at least for me. in some zones the framerate is so low i can't justify using d3d mode just for the hardware cursor.

finally, i didn't mean to tell anyone that they are incorrect over what mode they are using. if anything i want people to use d3d mode to see how far it has come along, and experience true hardware cursor performance, and compare this to their opengl software cursor performance. i long for the day when either d3d is as fast as opengl on a system of my specs, or opengl has hardware cursor.

p.s., your sig PLUR link is broken, it's missing the /wiki/ part. should go here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PLUR

----------


## hikaricore

> p.s., your sig PLUR link is broken, it's missing the /wiki/ part. should go here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PLUR


Actually I ran out of room in my signature.  >.<

So I settled for the 404 forwarding page.  ROFL   :Guitar:

----------


## zzeus303

Hi,

I still have this laggy mouse in WoW under Ubuntu .
It works with d3d mode but , cant really play in d3d mode because then all other stuff is too slow , except the mouse oO.

Believe if someone would have found a solution, it would had been posted here already, right ?

I wonder if someone noticed any changes in using different hardware ? 
currently i use a logitech mx 310 ...

all input appreciated !! :Smile:

----------


## dominicd

I seem to have the same problem =(
Any suggestions much appreciated.

----------


## Sammi

> I seem to have the same problem =(
> Any suggestions much appreciated.


If you've read this tread, then you know as much as anybody, as this is the most comprehensive tread on the issue.

----------


## dominicd

> If you've read this tread, then you know as much as anybody, as this is the most comprehensive tread on the issue.


I have a short update on my problems.

I went from a crappy D3D and non-working opengl
to a less crappy but still crappy D3D and perfect opengl (with laggy mouse).
Thanks to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=357112

At this point I figured an update of wine was worth a try (from 9.35 to 9.55)

I gather the mouse-patch is in this version and the upgrade fixed some issues. What it comes down to though is that at this moment I have to choose between opengl with a somewhat laggy mouse or D3D with low FPS. Maybe if I ran WoW in a lower resolution since it's at 1680x1050 atm the FPS will improve but that would still be less than perfect. Since I could run that resolution just perfect in windows with a normal fuctioning mouse =\

----------


## dominicd

> The problem is that Hardware Cursor can't be enabled when running wow with the OpenGL mode. And if you use Direct3D mode it won't be playable.
> Only solution I know of i either a) use windows b) use cedega+direct3d mode
> 
> It sucks I know


After many attempts I went for option b) and I want to confirm that it solved my problems 100%. I now have WoW running perfectly. Of course you have to pay, but for those desperate enough to get it working and considering to buy I just want to let you know that in my case it solved my problems.

PS: If you're FPS sucks try running it in full screen mode if you haven't already.

----------


## andrewjoy

> D3D mode is the default mode for WoW, in Linux or Windows.  Use the -opengl switch for OpenGL.


The opengl flag is now deprecated you have to edit the config file in Program Files/World of Warcraft/WTF

and add 



```
SET gxApi "opengl"
```

----------


## dcarpenter

This is a problem with the World of Warcraft client and not Wine or Ubuntu.  The Mac WoW client, which runs opengl natively, has support for Hardware cursor and the Windows client does not.  There are plenty of threads about this issue on the official WoW forums, so maybe they will finally get around to fixing it.

----------


## sadris

Anyone else have the issue of--when running in D3D mode--that the terrain textures are missing (grass, roads, etc) since patch 2.4 ?

----------


## emshains

It is laggy, but I can live (play) with that. The real problem of mine is that when I click on buttons border it sort of gets repetetive, it lags 10-60seconds, nothing bad when your traveling, a gravestone if you are in an instance.

----------


## DennisIsAwesome

so...no fix?...

----------


## Mahinva

> This is a problem with the World of Warcraft client and not Wine or Ubuntu.  The Mac WoW client, which runs opengl natively, has support for Hardware cursor and the Windows client does not.  There are plenty of threads about this issue on the official WoW forums, so maybe they will finally get around to fixing it.


This confuses me. The copy of WoW I own is a PC version (I have played WoW on XP since 2005). Currently, I have WoW installed on my Ubuntu partition and my XP partition. If I play WoW on the XP partition, I do have the Hardware Cursor option. In Ubuntu, I do not.

Now, a bit of hopefully logical questions...

1) If a person owned a Mac version of WoW, could they play it on Ubuntu?
2) Would the Mac version of WoW play natively, or would a Wine-like program need to be used?
3) Would the Mac version support Hardware Cursor?
4) Why is it that when I play WoW on XP, I can enable Hardware Cursor, but in Ubuntu, I cannot?

If the lack of Hardware Cursor is Blizzard's fault, is it because many Ubuntu users have to add *SET gxApi "opengl"* to their config/wtf? Does this cause WoW to say "okay, I'll play the game in openGL mode, but I can't turn on hardware cursor" ?

I really do want a solution to come along. Changing the mouse sensitivity ingame to the maximum setting only does a bit of good.

I'd love Dell to come along and say to Blizzard,

"Hey, guys... You know, we offer Ubuntu now as an OS, and we have a deal with you for our laptops. Maybe you should support Ubuntu, so people who try to run Ubuntu on our WoW-edition laptops can actually play WoW without having to jump through hoops."

----------


## aaronsol

I noticed this hasn't been updated in more than six months, has any found any solutions to this problem yet?

----------


## boogarat

Ditto the last guy, 6 months and no update? I'd just like an update refresher letting us linux noobs know if its still a problem with opengl not having a hardware cursor option, or if there has actually been some sort of fix out there for the lag hell for wine and cursors in WoW.

----------


## Zoquara

I found a fix.. at least, I think I did. Under Video>Resolution (in-game settings) I set my refresh to 69 (the highest I could) and it seems to have helped w/ the mouse lag issue, w/o making anything else lag.

----------


## aaronsol

I'll give that a try in the morning when I get up. Hopefully that will solve the problem.

----------


## aaronsol

Unfortunately that doesn't seem to have made much of a difference to mine. Or rather, if it did, it's a very small difference, because I can't tell if it's a little bit better or if right now is just one of the good times where it works almost right.

----------


## SKLP

I hope this helps  :Smile: 
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6644716
Atleast It has worked great for me  :Smile:

----------


## Snypercell

i had no idea this issue had been around for so long. wow. i cant believe blizz wont recognize this as a real issue.... i mean, its all over their forums, as well.

anywho, off to play some WoW

----------


## NightMKoder

According to Wine's AppDB (http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManage...on&iId=14154):



> Mouse cursor slow
> 
> Try running the game in Windowed mode, but do note that the jerky mouse is due to failure of Blizzard not implementing the Hardware Cursor, so it will not be perfectly smooth, but at least it wont delay.
> 
>  If that has not worked, then there is no other fix


You can try the patch for wine that forces a cursor, but that is far from the best solution.

----------


## gasparov

I'm on gentoo, gentoo recently moved to xorg 1.5 and i didn't have this problem before.

New xorg, new ati drivers and the mouse problem popped out

I dodn't have this problem on ubuntu( i don't have wow on ubuntu) but still maybe  it could help somebody sorting out the issue

----------


## BigRedd

I've been having a similar problem as many of the people above (surprise surprise), and I took a shot in the dark looking at the mouse settings in ubuntu. By default, ubuntu disables the mouse cursor when typing, which carries over into games (which, at least for me, explained why my mouse would lag after keypresses, for example).

Disabling that setting in the mouse options fixed things for me, or at least as far as mouse lag is concerned.

----------

